# Solved: AVG Resident Shield not loading upon boot-up



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

AVG 7 Free seems to have some sort of problem running as of late. Whenever I boot/reboot the computer, AVG's Resident Shield won't load. I can't seem to find an option to reload it, so I'm forced to repair my installed version of AVG with the setup file every time this happens and then have it update itself. This never happened with AVG 6, so I don't know if I just happened to get some sort of problem with my computer that coincided with using AVG 7, or if it is in fact AVG 7.

As a related note, ocassionally when booting up my computer now, before loading Windows, the computer will shut down and restart, and give me the option to load the last known good configuration. Doing so results in no obvious problems.

Here's a copy of my HijackThis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 12:10:17 AM, on 1/19/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\mHotkey.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI948F~1\GAMECO~1\common\swtrayv4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Dit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DitExp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe
C:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\Blank.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SideWinderTrayV4] C:\PROGRA~1\MI948F~1\GAMECO~1\common\swtrayv4.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dit] Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ot0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B1AA38D-2D12-11D5-AAD0-00C04FA03D78} (LocalExec Control) - https://portal.cwu.edu/nps/portal/g...gadgets.shortcut.ShortcutGadget/LocalExec.CAB
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG6 Service - Unknown - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService - Unknown - slserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

As a side note, no matter how often I remove

O23 - Service: AVG6 Service - Unknown - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe (file missing)

and

O23 - Service: SmartLinkService - Unknown - slserv.exe (file missing)

they return once I reboot my computer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Except I didn't try removing those two returning entries that I listed in Safe Mode. 

I'll try that later.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, I checked the AVG Free forums, and it appears that it was a conflict between AVG Free 7.0 and one of Roxio's CD burning programs. If anyone else is having the same problem, they can download Roxio's updated driver that will solve the problem at http://www.roxio.com/en/support/MSERR/CDR4_7.jhtml.


----------



## stacey.500 (Apr 22, 2007)

i am having the same problem my resident sheild wont load at all i hav downloaded that roxio's update and it still dosnt work wen i go into the residant shield propatiesit wont let me click on anything its like it isnt installed i hav reinstalled avg many times but this problem dosnt change plz help


----------



## Darklightr (Oct 19, 2004)

You probably have another program besides Roxio that may be conflicting with AVG, and will either need to close that program, uninstall it, or download updated drivers.

However, you should probably start a new thread that states your specific problem.


----------

